# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  حتشبسوت.....الملكة الغامضة

## ابن طيبة

لم تكن تدري سر تلك النظرة الحائرة التي كان يرسلها إليها "أبوها". ولكن كانت تدرك أنه كان يتمنى يوم ولدت أن يكون المولود ذكراً. لهذا كانت أنوثتها تبعث ضيقا شديدا لدى الرجل الذي طالما حلم بوريث يرثه على عرش مصر. ولعلها - وهي بعد في معية الصبا - كانت تحاول أن تخفف عن أبيها، فلا تظهر أمامه في ثياب كتلك التي يرتديها أترابها من بنات القصر. كانت تجتهد ألا يبدو في تصرفاتها وحركاتها وكلماتها ما يشعره أنها مجرد طفلة. فكانت تنطلق في ردهات القصر تأمر وتنهي، حتى برزت في كثير من الأحيان بالغة القسوة على أترابها من أبناء الأمراء والنبلاء، متمردة على أنوثتها وعلى ما يظهرها أمام أبيهـا على غير ما كـان يتمنى أن تكون.

          ومع ذلك، فقد كان جمالها وفتنتها ورقـة ملامحهـا تقف حائلا دون تأكيد تلك الصورة التي تريد أن تكون عليها. ولم تكـن وحدها صاحبة كل تلك الفتنة، بل كـانت أمهـا الملكـة "أحموس" زوجـة الملك المحـارب العظيم تحتمس الأول قـد سبقتها إليها. وحين انتقلت الأم إلى السماء، لم يعد هناك في القصر من تضفي عليه تلك الصورة الجميلة الفاتنة غير ابنتها.

          إلا أن اختفاء الملكة الجميلة لم يكن وحده هو سبب حيرة الملك وانقباضه، فقد كـانت شرعية جلوسه على العرش مرتبطة بحياة زوجته ذات الدم الملكي والتي ارتقى العرش عن طريق الزواج بها. فهو نفسه لم يكن من دم ملكي إذ لم تكن أمـه زوجة شرعية من بنـات الملوك، كما أنه لم ينجب من زوجته الشرعية وارثا للعرش من الذكـور، بينما كـانـت له ابنة واحـدة من زوجته أحموس.. هي هذه الفتاة "حتشبسوت" وهي وحدها التي يحق لها أن تخلفه بحكم القانون الكهنوتي المقدس.

          ولا شك أن كهنـة آمون أصحاب السلطان الكبير على الحاكم كانوا يعلمون ما يفعلون حينما أشاروا على الملك بوجوب التنازل عن الحكم لابنتـه.. وإلا فأي حـاكم يكـون أطوع بين أيديهم من طفلـة لم تتجاوز الخامسة عشرة من العمر لا حول لها إلا بهم ولا رأي إلا من محض تفكيرهم؟!

          وكان لا بد من البدء بشعائر الاحتفال المقدس الذي يتم به تحويل القوة الروحية إلى حتشبسوت الصغيرة. وارتفع صوت الملك وهو يهز التاج الذهبي الذي يعلو رأسه مدويا في أرجاء القاعة الكبيرة التي حبست فيها الأنفاس:

          "هذه الفتاة الحية، كفوميت آمون حتشبسوت. إنني أرفعها إلى سدتى، فهي ستأخذ مكانها فوق عرشي وتتـولى الحكـم عليكم بغير منازع. فاعلموا أن من أطاعها نجا، ومن عصاها كتب على نفسه الهلاك".

          ولم يكـد الملك ينتهي من كلمتـه حتى أفسح مكانا لابنتـه، فجلست بجانبـه على العرش، وأخذ الاثنان يتلقيان الولاء معا من رجال البلاط.

          كان أول المتقدمين هانوسيب كبير كهنة آمون. وتوالى من بعده تقدم الكهنة.. ومـع رجال البلاط تقدم فتى حسن الطلعة واضح القسمات هو الأمير سينموت مدير بيت الإلـه آمون وعميد الطبقـة الأرستقراطية وأبرع مهندس في تصميم المعابد المصرية. واستشعر الملك بعض القلق وهو يلحظ نظرات غريبة تتبادلها الفتاة والمهندس الشـاب. وأحس الملك أن العاطفة تلعب دورها بين الاثنين. إلا أنه كان يدرك أنه إذا كان الأمر قد تحول إلى شيء كالحب فسيكون في ذلك خطورة لن تكون سليمة العواقب. فالحقيقة أن حتشبسوت وقـد أصبحت ملكـة، لم تعد تملك حرية التصرف في أمر نفسها. فالقانون يحتم أن تتزوج من رجل تسري في عروقه دماؤها الملكية. وليس هناك شخص تنطبق عليه تلك الصفة إلا أخوها الطفل غير الشرعي "تحتمس الثاني" الذي جاء ثمرة لاتصال الفرعون بمونتفريت إحدى محظياته.

زواج لا مفر منه

          لم يكن لدى حتشبسوت أي رغبـة في الزواج من أخيها الذي يكبرها بعامين. فهي لم تجد فيه الصفات التي تتطلع إليها في رفيق حياتها. غير أنها كانـت سيئة الحظ. فالواقع أن تحتمس "الثاني" كـان الرجل الوحيد الذي يبتغيه أقوى حزب في البلاد.. وهو حزب دعاة الحرب. فقد سكر هؤلاء بنشوة الانتصارات الكبيرة التي حققها والدها، فباتوا يرون أن مصلحـة البلاد تقتضي مواصلة الحروب، فتعالت صيحاتهم مطالبين بملك ذكر يستطيع أن يقود الجيوش ويتابع الغزو.

          وكـان لا بد آخر الأمر أن توافق على الزواج من أخيها. ولكنها وقد علمت أنه يبغض سينموت خشيت أن يطوح به إلى مكان بعيد بعد أن يشاركها في الحكم. لذلك رأت أن تعهد إلى الأمير المهندس القيام بعمل يتأتى به بقاؤه قريبا منها ويستغرق إتمامه وقتا طويلا.

          ولكن.. ماذا يمكن أن يكون مثل هذا العمل؟

          ربما كان إنشاء معبدكبير، فهذا ما يستطيعه ذلك المهندس العبقري، وإنما يجب أن يكون معبدا يفوق فخامته وروعته كل ما رآه الناس.

          ولكـن حتـى يحين وقـت الشروع في ذلـك رأت حتشبسوت أن تقوم بضربة قوية يدرك منها شعبها أنها قد صممت على أن تفرض عليه حكما مطلقا كـما يفعل الرجال.

          فحينما اكتمل عقد وفود الشعوب التي أخضعها والدها من قبل وجـاءت لتقديم الهدايا وتجديد الولاء للملكة.. وأمام كل الأمراء والنبلاء والكهنة.. رأى الجميع أمامهم فرعونا حقيقيا اكتمل جلاله بوجود لحية صغيره فوق ذقنه.  

          كان هذا هو في الحقيقة ما خططت له حتشبسوت. فبدلا من أن يرى الجميع ملكـة ترفل في ثوب نسـائي جميل وتزهـو بشعرهـا المرسل على طريقـة ملكـات مصر، رأوها ترتدي قميصـا فضفاضا من الكتان الخشن مما يستعمله الرجال، ومن فوقـه صديرية، وبدا السوط في يد والقضيب المعقوف رمز مفتاح الحياة في الأخرى. كـما رأوا فوق رأسها التاج المزدوج الثقيل، وقد بدا وجهها جامدا عبوسا تشع منه عينان ثابتتا النظرات، وتتدلى منه لحية صناعية صيغت من الذهب على غرار لحية الإلهة أوزوريس..  !

          حيال هذا المشهد الذي دل على أن حتشبسوت لا تقل عزما وحزما عن الرجال، لم يكن هناك من يجرؤ على الاعتراض بشيء. وكان كل ما طلبوه أن يتم زواج الملكة من تحتمس "الثاني" في أقـرب وقت مستطاع ليكون بجانبها على العرش.

الحاكم الحقيقي

          كـما تنبأت حتشبسوت، كـان أول ما فكر فيه الملك الجديد أن يـرسل سينموت إلى بقعة نائية على النيل.. غير أنها كـانت قـد أعدت خطة لمواجهـة مثل هذا الإجراء.

          فلم يمض شهران حتى كان سينموت قد تلقى أمرا ملكيا بالشروع في إنشاء معبد جنائزي كبير.. يجب أن يقوم في سفح جبل طيبة الغربي، ليكون مدخـلا إلى المقبرة السرية الحصينة التي تحفر في جدار الجبل.

          وما أسرع ما اتجه سينموت إلى التنفيذ، مدفوعا بكل ما يعتمل في قلبه لإرضاء الملكـة التي امتلأت أعـماقها بالحب لهذا الفتى الرائع.

          وإذا كـان النفور قـد استحكم بينها وبين زوجها، فالواقع أن تولي تحتمس الثاني المشاركة لها في الملك كان في نظر الشعب شرعيا لا غبار عليه. ولكن الأحوال كلها كـانت تدل على أن زواجه من حتشبسوت كـان زواجا رسميا ليظهر أمام الشعب أن على أريكة الملك فرعونا، أما غير ذلك فقد كانت حتشبسوت هي المسيطرة على البلاد.. فهي الوارثة الحقيقية للعرش.. بينما تحتمس لم يكن قد خلق ليكون فرعونا.

          وتمر السنون، وتستطيع حتشبسـوت أن تحكم البلاد ولفترة طويلة كانت كلها خيرا وسلاما، وكان إلى جانبها رجال مخلصون ومستشارون ناصحون يعرفون الأمور بعد عرضها عليها وتبادل المشورة معها، وكان أبرز هؤلاء هو كبير الكهنة هابوسنيب ذلك العجوز الذي كان يحاول دائما أن يزن أفعاله وأقوالـه والذي اطمأن تحتمس الأول إليه لكي يكون بجانب ابنته حتشبسوت.

          وإذا كانت الملكة قد تجاهلت زوجها كثيرا حتى كاد يصبح مهملا لا وزن له وهي التي تحكم وتأمر وتنهي، إلا أن الأمر بات يحتاج إليه عندما ثارت بلاد كـوش بالنوبة الجنوبية وأعلنت العصيان. وتولى تحتمس الثاني قيادة الحملة العسكرية لإخماد الثورة حيث عاد الجيش بأسرى كثيرين ممـا أعاد له هيبته بعد أن حقق النصر، ولكن سرعان ما فقد هذه الهيبة عندما فشل في إخماد عصيان القبائل الليبية غربي البلاد. ولأنه كان سهل الانقيـاد فقد جعلته زوجته طوع بنانها واستمرت هي صاحبة الحل والعقد في كل الأمور.

          تحت صولجان الفرعون المرأة استطاعت مصر أن تغتني وتزدهر وقامت المباني والمنشآت وتوالي مسير السفن في النيل والقوافل على البر محملة بالمحاصيل الثمينة من البقاع النائية.

          أما سينموت، فقد كان لا يزال يواصل العمل لإنهاء المعبدالجنائزي لملكته. وكـان ينفذ بكـل دقة تعليماتها الملكية ويسجل بالنقوش والرسوم كل ما كانت تستهدفه من تأكيد حقها في العرش.

          وحـين كـاد المشروع يقارب الانتهاء، بدت هناك حاجة شديدة لإحضار أخشاب من بلاد بونت- وهي الصومال الإفريقي- لإكمال البناء وأمرت حتشبسوت بإرسال بعثة إلى بلاد بونت.. أرض البخور والأخشاب والمر والعجائب الخفية. وعندما عادت البعثة جلبت معها كميات وفية من أخشاب الغابات والأبنوس الأسود والأخضر واللدائن المعطـرة، وجلود الفهود والنمور والقرود العجيبة.. وكل ذلك سجله سينموت على جـدران الرواق الجنوبي للمدرج الثاني في المعبدمع وصف تفصيلي لرحلة البعثة التي أرسلتها الملكة..

          وجـاء يـوم عاش فيـه سينموت قمة مجده كفنان أصيل. وبـات يعتقـد أن الحياة لا يمكن أن تتمخض عن مزيد من السعادة حينما شاهد حتشبسوت في ردائها الموشى بالذهب تنزل من السفينة الملكية الراسية على البر الغـربي وقـد حملت في يـديها شعـاري الملكيـة. وتتقدم الملكـة نحو المعبدالكبير الذي بدت أعمدته البيضاء ملتصقـة بالجدار الجبلي الأحمر، فأعطت بذلك لوحة رائعة من الديكور الطبيعي لا تزال آثارها باقية.

          وقفت الملكـة على عتبـة المدرج الفخم المؤدي إلى المدخل، وأخذت تشاهد في سكـون هيكل المبنى، ثم رفعت بصرها وأخـذت تتأمل طويلا تفـاصيله. إنها تحفة فنية رائعة تمخضـت عنها عبقرية إنسان. قـالت الملكة في هدوء وهي تنظر إلى سينموت:

          إنه عجيبة العجائب. بل إنه أبهى أشكال البهاء.. والآن أي شيء يستطاع به مكـافأتك يا سينموت على هذا الإنجاز العظيم؟

          وراحت الملكة تتجول في أرجاء المعبدالكبير وتتأمل الصور والرسم المنحوتة على صف الأعمدة والجدران وهي تمثل مشاهد مختلفة من حياة الملكة منذ ولادتها حتى تتويجها.. ولكن أبرز ما فيها هو ما اتجهت إليه حتشبسوت فورا لترى ما إذا كان سينموت قد استطاع أن يحقق لها هدفها الرئيسي.

          ووقفت تتأمل الرسوم في إعجاب. إنها تهدف إلى البرهان على أن حتشبسوت ليست ابنة تحتمس الأول، بل هي ابنة الإله آمون رع بالذات.. الذي أودع روحه في بطن الملكة أحموس وأنساب في كيانها عطره الإلهي. يؤكـد كل ذلك المشهد الأخير بعد الولادة حين تقف الإلهة حاتحور إلهة الحب تقدم لآمون المولود حتشبسوت فيهتف الإله جذلا:

          - صورة مجيدة تنحدر منى.. إنه ملك سيعتلي عـرش حورس إلى الأبـد ويحكم البلدين.

          وأحست حتشبسـوت بسعادة غامرة لأن الرسوم ستؤكد للجميع أنها بالفعل ابنة الإله آمون.. وهي بذلك خليقة بأن تكـون الملكة الشرعية على البلاد.

          واتجهت الملكـة إلى الرجل الذي استطاع أن يحقق أمنيتها وقالت له أمام الجميع:

          - لقد أثبت أنك خادم نافع يا سينموت، فقد استمعـت إلى تعليماتي وقمت بما طلبتـه على خير وجه. وهـو أمر يجعلني راضية عنك. فلتكن صديقا للملك من الآن. وإني إذ أقـول ذلك أعني أنه أصبح من حقك أن تـأكل خبز فرعون سيدك في معبدآمون رع.

          وتناولت الملكـة من يد واحد من الخدم ريشة نعامة ذات قبضة ذهبية وصيديرية موشاة بالذهب، وناولتها لسينموت، فأسرع إلى تناولها وهـو راكع. ففي تلك اللحظة بدت له حتشبسوت بلحيتها الذهبية الصغيرة، ليست امرأة يعشقها الرجال.. بل فرعون عظيم يجله الناس ويقدسونه.

المتاعب تحيط بالفرعون

          من سوء حظر حتشبسوت أنه لا الخصب الذي تحقق في حكمهـا، ولا المعبدالجميل الذي شيـده مهندسها البارع سينموت، كـان مرضيا لأصحـاب الأهواء. فقد كان الحزب المتشبع بفكرة الغزو لا يزال رابضا يترقب الفرص، وقد ضايقه أن تمر تلك السنوات الطويلة بغير أن يقوم بشيء من تلك الغزوات التي كانت تأتيه بالمكاسب والمغانم.

          وعاد الهمس يترامى في أوسـاط الشعب بوجـوب وجود فرعون حقيقي فوق العرش بدلا من ذلك المظهر الكاذب للملكة التي احتوت تماما زوجها الذي لم تعد له قيمـة للحرب والغزو. وترامت الإشـاعات إلى حتشبسوت فرأت أن تبادر إلى القضاء على الشر قبل استفحـاله. ولكنها عادت فـرأت ألا تقوم بضربتها القاضيـة إلا إذا خرج الأمر عن حده. وكـان ما طمأنها أن أباها تحتمس الأول برغم عزلته بعد تنازله كان يقف إلى جـانبها، كـما أن كـبير الكـهنة كـان في صفـها، وما دامت كلمته نافذة على جميع الكهنة فإن الخطر لا يزال بعيدا.

          غير أن القدر كان لها بالمرصاد. فقد مات أبوها تحتمس الأول ثم تبعه كبير الكهنة المخلص، ليخلو الميدان للجشعين ممن كانوا تحت رئاسته. ولما انتخب من بين الكهنة من يخلفه جـاء واحد من كهنة آمـون الكارهين للملكـة.. وكأن ذلك لم يكن كافيا.. فقد جاءت الضربة الجديدة في موت زوجها تحتمس الثاني الذي كان وجوده الرسمي بمثابة حـافز يحميها من المتآمرين. فقد مات متأثرا بمرض غامض لم يمهله سوى أيام قليلة. وعندما حملت مومياؤه إلى "بيت الموتى" بدأت حتشبسوت تشعر بهول الموقف، فقد كان واضحا أنها ستواجه مصاعب ودسائس ليس لها آخر.

          فقد أطلت مأساة حق وراثـة العرش حسب القانون الكهنوتي من جديد. فالملكة لم يكـن لها ولد ذكر بل أنجبت بنتين. وبعد موت زوجها وجدت حتشبسوت نفسها أما لطفلة هي نفرورع الوارثة للعرش من خلال دمها الملكي وهي نفس الصورة التي كانت أيام تحتمس الأول. والحق لقد كان الموقف حرجا ولا بد من الخروج منه بصورة ترضي حتشبسوت وترضي الشعب معا.

          والحقيقة أن تحتمس الثاني كان قد أنجب ولدا من إحـدى محظياته. وقد انتظم هذا الولد في السلك الكهنوتي منذ طفولته وتربي في حجور كهنة معبدآمون. هذا الابن الذي دعي تحتمس أيضا كان في التاسعة من عمره عندما مات والده.

          وفطنت حتشبسوت سريعا إلى هذه الحقيقة. فهذا الصبي قـد تبلورت فيه جميع أماني خصومها وتشبعت نفسه بأطماعهم. وقد كان متفانيا في حب أبيه كارها كل الكراهية لزوجة والده حتشبسوت وقد كان مقتنعا بفكرة أنها كانت تتجاهل أباه في حياته واتخذت من اعتلال صحته فرصته للسيطرة على شئون البلاد. واتخذ الخصوم من معبدإله الشمس مقرا عاما لمؤامرتهم وتدبيرهم.

          رأت الملكـة أن ذلك الخطر بات يهدد أمن البلاد وسلامتها مما يدعوها إلى أن تقوم بضربتها القاضية قبل أن يستفحل الأمر. غير أن سينموت حال دونها والقيام بذلك، فقد أخبرها أن هجوما على المعبديثير غضب الشعب عليها وربما أدى إلى وقوفه ضدها، وإنما يمكن القيام بمثل هذا الهجوم عندما تبدو من أولئك الخصوم بادرة شريكون فيها حجة عليهم.

مؤامرة الكهنة

          ولكن المؤامرة كـانت قـد دبرت بليل.. فلم يكن عجبـا أن يلجأ الكهنـة إلى الخداع والسحر الـوهمي ليدخلوا في عقول الشعب السريع التصديق ما يريدون. ورأى الناس ذات يوم موكبا كبيرا من الكهنة وقد خرجوا يحملون تمثال آمون، وساروا به إلى النيل ليصدر أمرا إلى النهر بأن يحول مجراه إلى أرض أصابها الجفاف كما زعموا. وبينما كـانوا يدورون بالتمثال كان الصبي تحتمس قد اتخذ مكانه بين أقرانه من صغار الكهنة الذين انتظم معهم في السلك الكهنوتي. وفي أثناء الطواف بدوا وكأن تمثال الإلـه يتجه ناحية شخص معين. وبعد أن بلغوا المكـان الـذي يجلس فيه الصبي وقف التمثـال فجأة أمامه. فخـر هذا على الأرض ساجدا يشكـر الإله على تعطفه واختياره..  !.

          وصاحت الجموع الساذجة من فرط الدهشة، وتولى الكهنة توضيح الأمر.. فهذه معجزة لم يسبق لها مثيل وهي تـدل على اختيار الإله آمـون لتحتمس الصبي ليكون فرعونا..  !.

          ومرة أخرى رأت حتشبسـوت أن تقوم بضربتها القاضية، ولكن سينموت حال بينها وبين القيام بها.  ، فقد أقنعها أن الظروف باتت تجعل مثل هذه الضربة أشد خطرا عليهـا بعد أن أدرك أن جموع الشعب التي شاهدت "التمثيلية المعجزة" قد أخذوها على أنها إرادة الإله، فإذا حاولت حتشبسوت أن تقوم بشيء يعارض رغبـة الكهنة فإنها تعرض نفسها للقتل بغير أن يكـون هناك من يشفق عليها..  !.

          لم يعد هناك إذن سوى حل واحد. فلكي تبقي على حياتها وتحتفظ بعرشها يجب أن تشرك معها على العرش تحتمس الصبي.

          وهنـا تغشى عيـون التـاريخ وتختلط صفحـات المؤرخين، ولم يعد هناك ما يؤكد حقيقة العلاقة الرسمية والمشـاركـة التي قـامـت بين حتشبسوت وتحتمس الثالث.. فهل كـانت وصية عليه وعلى ابنتها صاحبة الحق في الولاية الرسمية حين توليا الملك بعد أن تزوجا وهما لم يبلغا سن الرشد.. أم أنها كـانت قد تزوجت الملك الصغير وهي في عمر أمه وسيطرت على العرش بعد أن أبعدته تماما عن ممارسة أي دور..  ؟!

الخلاف الرهيب

          أيا كـانت التناقضات حـول فترة الخلاف الرهيب الذي اندلع بين الملكـة و "تحتمس الثالث" بعد أن وضعته شريكا لها في الحكم، فلا شك أن الثورة العارمة امتلكت أحاسيسها ضد هذا الشريك، وكان هو أيضا يضمر لها الشر من خلال الكهنة الذين ناصروه، فقد أحس أن الهوة بينهما سحيقة، وبدت له دائما عقبة كئودا في طريق طموحه.

          ولكن حتشبسوت مع ذلك استطاعت أن تسيطر على الموقف وأن تواصل فرض نفسها على العرش وظلت الملكـة الحقيقية للبلاد. ولم يكن من الممكن أن يكـون الأمر غير ذلك إذ كـانت هي في السابعة والثلاثين من العمر حين مات تحتمس الثاني واشترك معها تحتمس الثالث وهو في التاسعة من عمره وظلت هي قائمة على العرش الفعلي منذ مـوت زوجها تحتمس الثاني.. قضت سبعة أعوام منها سيدة الأمر خلال مشاركة ابن زوجها الصبي تحتمس الثالث، حتى أحكمت تدبيرها تماما، وأعلنت نفسها ملكـة شرعية على البلاد طـوال ثلاثة عشر عاما انزوى خلالها تحتمس الثالث بعد أن تركته يعيش في عزلة تامة ولا يذكر اسمه إلا بعد اسمها الذي كان يحتل المكانة الأولى.

          خلال تلك الفترة كان الفتى يزداد صلابة ويشتد عودا، وراح يفرض وهو في عزلته رقابة شديدة على الملكة، وأخذ خدمها المخلصون يختفون واحدا بعد آخر، ولم يعثر على جثة واحـد منهم أبدا.. بمن فيهم سينموت أبرع رجالها وأقربهم إلى قلبها.

          وبرغم العزلة التي فرضتها حتشبسوت على تحتمس الثالث إلا أن الخوف بدأ يدب في نفسها.. وبدأت تخاف ذلك الولد الصموت ذا العينين المنحرفتين والفم المغلق..

          وقد صدق إحساسها. فقد عادت ذات مساء بعد أن حضرت وليمة أقيمت لتكريم كبار المحاربين، فلم تكد تستقر حتى شعرت بانحراف شديد أعقبه قيء مستمر. وأدركت للتو أن وقت النجاة قد فات وأن الموت يسعى إليها بخطى سريعة بفعل السم الذي دس لها في الطعام. وأخذت الملكة تصرخ طالبة المساعدة، غير أن صيحاتها ذهبت هباء، فقد صدرت الأوامر من تحتمس بعدم الـدخـول عليها. فلـم يستجب أحـد لصرخاتها التي أخذت تضعف شيئا فشيئا.. هنالك وجدت حتشبسوت نفسها وحيدة في وسط صحـراء تزينها الرياض والطنافس وتحيط بها كل مظاهر الأبهة. وعندما دخلت الجواري إلى مخدعها في الصباح بعد أن أذن لهن بذلك، وجدن الملكـة العظيمة- تلك التي عاشت كريمة النفس قوية الهمة معتزة برأيها حريصة على عرش بلادها- وجدنها جثة هامدة انطرحت على الرخام الأسود البارد، وقد تفتحت عيناها واسعتين على ليل الأبدية.

          وبكل طرق الخداع التي تعلمها تحتمس الثالث على أيدي كهنة آمون.. أمر بإعداد مشهد جليل لتشييع جنازة حتشبسوت، وحملت المومياء في وقار إلى قبر سري لم يعرفه سواه. ولكن لم تمض أيام حتى نبش هذا القبر سرا ونهبت محتوياته.. وألقيت في العراء مومياء أشهر ملكة جلست على عرش مصر.

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 

رائع ماسطرتة يداك عن هنا ....
شخصية حتشبسوت من الشخصيات التاريخية الجميلة ....
أمراءة قوية الشخصية ضحت بحبها في سبيل العرش ....
وضحت بأنوثتها عندما ارتدت ملابس الرجال لكي تظهر قوتها ....
شخصية غامضة تستحق الدراسه بالفعل ....
لكن أستاذي القدير قد قرأت مرة في أحدي الكتب أن سينموت هو الشخص الوحيد الذي سمح بحفر قبرة بجانب المعبد . وان له داخل المعبد رسومات تبينة وهو جالس بجوار حتشبسوت ، ورغم ذلك ، فقد نكل به في أواخر عصر الملكة ، وكان ذلك بعد وفاة ابنتها ، وأنه قتل بسبب غضب حتشبسوت عليه .
بالطبع أن كتب التاريخ التي تكلمت عن هذه الشخصية عديدة ولكن مازال الغموض يكتنفها حتي الآن .....
لك الشكر أستاذي القدير علي ماتخطه يداك من تاريخ مصر العظيم ....
وفي انتظار جديدك دائما .....

لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق نبهتني و الله لموضوع سينموت لذلك سوف اكمل الحديث في المداخلة التالية عنه و عن النظريات التي قامت في شانه
دمتي بكل خير اختي الفاضلة و شاكر لك اهتمامك بحضارتنا العظيمة*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق نبهتني و الله لموضوع سينموت لذلك سوف اكمل الحديث في المداخلة التالية عنه و عن النظريات التي قامت في شانه
> دمتي بكل خير اختي الفاضلة و شاكر لك اهتمامك بحضارتنا العظيمة*


*الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 

ونحن في الانتظار ....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## سهرالليالي2006

ابن طيبة 
بارك الله فيك علي ذلك الموضوع الجميل ..........
فحتشبسوت اني اعتبرها اهم واقوي امراة في التاريخ القديم و انني اعشقها الي حد كبير .........
إمراة نشئت بين الرجال فاصبحت احسن منهم .
انني اتمني ان تكون كل فتاة ان تكون مثل حتسبشوت في القوة و القدرة علي تحمل المخاطر

----------


## dodoo_oo

استاذ معتز اشكرك جدااااااااااااااااا على هذه المواضيع الرائعة 
والتى احبها جدااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا
وانا ايضا فى انتظار البقية

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ابن طيبة 
> بارك الله فيك علي ذلك الموضوع الجميل ..........
> فحتشبسوت اني اعتبرها اهم واقوي امراة في التاريخ القديم و انني اعشقها الي حد كبير .........
> إمراة نشئت بين الرجال فاصبحت احسن منهم .
> انني اتمني ان تكون كل فتاة ان تكون مثل حتسبشوت في القوة و القدرة علي تحمل المخاطر


*الاخت الفاضلة سهر الليالي شكرا لك علي المداخلة الرقيقة
ارجو ان يعجبك باقي الموضوع فيما سيلي
دمتي بكل خير*

----------


## قلب مصر

الف شكر ليك أبن طيبة على هذا الموضوع

لا أخفيك سرا أننى تسمرت امام الكلمات وهى تنساب امامى 
وأنا اقرأ عن عظمة هذه الملكة المصرية
وعن قوتها واردتها السياسية 
وبخلفية مسبقة قرأتها عن حتشبسوت والمكائد التى كيلت لها بسبب صمودها فى الحمن بهذا الشكل الرائع
وتمكنها من حكم مصر بشكل عجز كثير من الفراعنة عن ادارته بحكمتها ووة شخصيتها

فى انتظار باقى الدراسة 
ومعرفة الدور الذى لعبه  سينموت فى فترة حكم حتشبسوت
الف شكر لحضرتك


تقييم إيجابى لحضرتك على هذا الموضوع القيم
ولكن للأسف حدث خطأ أثناء كتابة التقييم فلم يتم كتابة التعليق بالشكل الصحيح

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ والصديق / ابن طيبة
كل عام وانت بخير . حتشبسوت أسطورة كلما تذكرتها شممت رائحة البخور والتوابل والأخشاب التى استقدمتها من بلاد بونت . كثر الجدال على هذه الملكة العظيمة ويمكن أحنا ذكرنا أن من ضمن ما اثير عنها وذكرناه فى موضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك قول البعض  أن سيدنا موسى ابن لها غير شرعى . عموماً هى سيدة نجحت فيما فشل فيه الكثير من الفراعنة ويكفى أن مصر ظلت موحدة فى عهدها . دمت بخير

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك 
ألف شكر علي هذا المجهود الرائع و المنظم ..........جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 
> 
> ونحن في الانتظار ....
> لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


شكرا ليلة عشق علي المداخلة مرة اخري
انا الكتابة صعبة علي اليومين دول
بس هاكمل الموضوع قريب جدا
دمتي بالف خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ابن طيبة 
> بارك الله فيك علي ذلك الموضوع الجميل ..........
> فحتشبسوت اني اعتبرها اهم واقوي امراة في التاريخ القديم و انني اعشقها الي حد كبير .........
> إمراة نشئت بين الرجال فاصبحت احسن منهم .
> انني اتمني ان تكون كل فتاة ان تكون مثل حتسبشوت في القوة و القدرة علي تحمل المخاطر


*الاخت الفاضلة سهرالليالي شكرا لك مشاركتك الرقيقة
سعدت بك
بس لو كل النساء كانوا زي العظيمة حتشبسوت كنا احنا ما بقاش لينا وجود
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> استاذ معتز اشكرك جدااااااااااااااااا على هذه المواضيع الرائعة 
> والتى احبها جدااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا
> وانا ايضا فى انتظار البقية


*الاخت الفاضلة دودو
شكرا علي مداخلتك الكريمة
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الف شكر ليك أبن طيبة على هذا الموضوع
> 
> لا أخفيك سرا أننى تسمرت امام الكلمات وهى تنساب امامى 
> وأنا اقرأ عن عظمة هذه الملكة المصرية
> وعن قوتها واردتها السياسية 
> وبخلفية مسبقة قرأتها عن حتشبسوت والمكائد التى كيلت لها بسبب صمودها فى الحمن بهذا الشكل الرائع
> وتمكنها من حكم مصر بشكل عجز كثير من الفراعنة عن ادارته بحكمتها ووة شخصيتها
> 
> فى انتظار باقى الدراسة 
> ...


*الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر
شكرا لك مداخلتك الرقيقة 
و الفضل يرجع اليكم دائما في التشجيع
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأستاذ والصديق / ابن طيبة
> كل عام وانت بخير . حتشبسوت أسطورة كلما تذكرتها شممت رائحة البخور والتوابل والأخشاب التى استقدمتها من بلاد بونت . كثر الجدال على هذه الملكة العظيمة ويمكن أحنا ذكرنا أن من ضمن ما اثير عنها وذكرناه فى موضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك قول البعض  أن سيدنا موسى ابن لها غير شرعى . عموماً هى سيدة نجحت فيما فشل فيه الكثير من الفراعنة ويكفى أن مصر ظلت موحدة فى عهدها . دمت بخير


*الاستاذ الجليل سيد ابراهيم
شكرا لك استاذي الفاضل مداخلتك الرائعة
و التي دائما ما نستمد منها الدفعة الي الامام
دمت دائما بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> سلام الله عليك 
> ألف شكر علي هذا المجهود الرائع و المنظم ..........جزاك الله كل خير


*الاخت الفاضلة ايمان الشامي
 شكرا لك جزيل الشكر
علي مداخلتك الرائعة
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

(سنموت) ذلك المهندس الشاب البارع، الذي حبته الطبيعة بجمال الخلق والخلق، ورجاحة العقل وقوة البنية وزلاقة اللسان،ما حبب فيه الملكة، فقربته إلى نفسها، وجعلته من اقرب جلسائها ,اخلص مستشاريها.
ولكن (حتشبسوت) التي كانت تخطط نفسها وصية عليهما، وظلت تدير أمور الدولة وفق هواها ردحا من الزمن، ملأت خلاله جميع وضائف الدولة بأعوانها المخلصين، كما جعلت من (سنموت) ذلك المهندس البارع الذي كان أقرب أتباعها إليها، وزيرا، كما جعلت منه قيما على كبرى بناتها، ومربيا لها، ومديرا لأملاكها..
ما كادت (حتشبسوت) تستولي على السلطة في البلاد ، حتى أمرت مهندسها (سنموت) ببناء مقبرة عظيمة لها تنحت في الصخر، وأن يشيد لها معبدا جنائزيا كبيرا فريدا في طرازه الهندسي، فقام (سنموت) ببناء المعبد في صخور الدير البحري، وجعله مكونا من طبقات على شكل شرفات تعلو إحداها الأخرى، وجعل من ساحته الخارجية حديقة غناء.

وقد استغل (سنموت) هذا المعبد في الدعاية للملكة (حتشبسوت)، وتبرير اعتلائها للعرش، فاختار أيونا منه ونقش عليه أسطورة تثبت بنوة الملكة للإله (آمون) ، وذلك بأن صور الإله وهو يدخل إلى مخدع أمها ( الأميرة أحموس) ، فتمثل لها في صورة روجها ، ثم قضى معها ليلته فحملت منه بمولودة أنثى ، بشرها بأنها سوف تعتلي عرش البلاد ، وأن اسمها سيكون (حتشبسوت).

وأخذ (سنموت) وأتباعه ينشرون ويذيعون تلك الأسطورة الزائفة، حتى صدقها الشعب وآمن بها.

وقد بذلت الملكة (حتشبسوت) خلال حكمها أقصى ما تستطيع امرأة أن تبذله من جهد دائب، وعمل نشيط، في سبيل الإصلاح والتعمير. فرممت المقابر، وجددت المعابد، ونشرت في البلاد الأمن والسلام والرخاء. ولما أن استتب لها الأمر، أخذت تفكر في التعبير عن شكرها للإله (آمون) الذي ساعدها للوصول إلى العرش، فأمرت وزيرها المهندس (سنموت) أن يقيم لها مسلتين عظيمتين في ساحة (معبد آمون)بالكرنك. فبادر بالسفر إلى أسوان، حيث قام بقطع مسلتين عظيمتين من حجر الجرانيت الصلب، يبلغ ارتفاع كل منهما حوالي 5.29 مترا، ونقلهما إلى طيبة على مركب ضخم صنع خصيصا لهذا الغرض، وأقامهما بمعبد الكرنك، وقد تم كل ذلك في فترة وجيزة لم تتجاوز السبعة شهور، وكانت تغطى رأس كل مسلة طبقة من الكروم الصقيل اللامع، وقد كتب على قادتيهما وعلى لسان الملكة العبارات الآتية:

(لقد أقيم ذلك أثر لأبي آمون، رب عرش الأرضين الذي يسكن طيبة، أقمت له مسلتين من الجرانيت الصلب من الجنوب، ورأس كل منهما من الكروم، وتتباهى الأرض بخامة هاتين المسلتين.. ويرتفع قرص الشمس من بينهما حينما تشرق.. لقد قمت بذلك العمل من قلب عامر بالحب لأبي آمون.. لقد دخلت إلى الطريق الذي قادني إليه من البدء.. ولم أرد له أمرا.. وأنني لأذكر ذلك للأجيال القادمة.. أما أنتم يا من سوف ترون هاتين المسلتين على مر السنين، وسوف تتحدثون عما فعلت احذروا أن تقولوا : لا نعرف لما أقيمت هذه الأشياء. والواقع أن المسلتين هما لأبي آمون، حتى يبقى اسمي مخلدا في هذا المعبد إلى الأبد، وهما من حجر واحد من الجرانيت، دون فصله أو انقسامه...
وكان لهذه الصغيرة، فلازمت فراشها مدة طويلة، وقد أزعج ذلك الملكة الوالدة والوزير (سنموت) ، الذي كان قيما عليها وعلى أملاكها، فأسرعا إلى قصرها، واستدعيا لها أمهر الأطباء ولكن الموت كان أسرع إليها منهما، فحزن الجميع لموتها، وخصوصا الوزير (سنموت)، الذي بدأ نجمه في الأفول بعد أن كان يقوم بالإشراف على شؤونها الخاصة، مستمدا من ذلك قوته وسلطانه

بعد موت الأميرة أخذت الألسن تلوك سيرة الملكة (حتشبسوت) ، وتحيطها بالكثير من الشائعات، التي كانت تدعى أن سبب موتها هو بتحريض من الوزير (سنموت)، الرأس المدبر لخطة عزلها عن العرش هي وزجها (تحتمس الثالث) الذي انتهز الفرصة وأخذ يذكى بدوره نار الإشاعات، ويشير بأصبع الاتهام إلى الملكة (حتشبسوت)، ومن ورائها وزيرها الداهية.

عندئذ تداركت (حتشبسوت)، بما عهد فيها من الذكاء، المر بحكمتها، فأمرت بإبعاد (سنموت) عن القصر، تهدئة لثائره الشعب، بعد أن بلغ نفوذه وسلطانه حدا خطيرا، وفي الحال تلقفته أيدي أعوان الملك (تحتمس الثالث)، بعد أن فقد حماية القصر له، وتآمروا على التخلص منه بعد أن أيقنوا أنه سر قوة الملكة

----------


## dodoo_oo

امتعتنى جدا بقراءة تلك الاسرار التى اعرفها لاول مرة استاذى الفاضل معتز
وانى لفى لهفة لمعرفة المزيد والمزيد
فانا فى انتظار البقية

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 

موجز رائع لحياة (سنموت) الوزير العاشق للملكة حتشبسوت ....
سلمت يداك وجزاك الله خيرا علي ماتقدمه لنا دائما ....
وأدعو الله أن تكون الآن في صحة جيدة ....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> امتعتنى جدا بقراءة تلك الاسرار التى اعرفها لاول مرة استاذى الفاضل معتز
> وانى لفى لهفة لمعرفة المزيد والمزيد
> فانا فى انتظار البقية


*دودو الغالية
شكرا لك كلماتك الرقيقة و اتمني دائما ان اكون عند حسن ظنك
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 
> 
> موجز رائع لحياة (سنموت) الوزير العاشق للملكة حتشبسوت ....
> سلمت يداك وجزاك الله خيرا علي ماتقدمه لنا دائما ....
> وأدعو الله أن تكون الآن في صحة جيدة ....
> لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


*الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
الشكر لك انت لانك صحابة فكرة اكمال الموضوع بقصة سنموت
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## سابرينا

*   مجهودرائع 
واسرار تمتعت بمعرفتها لاول مره 
اجمل ما فى الموضوع هو سرده كأنه قصة جميله 
وليس مجرد احداث تاريخيه جافه*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *   مجهودرائع 
> واسرار تمتعت بمعرفتها لاول مره 
> اجمل ما فى الموضوع هو سرده كأنه قصة جميله 
> وليس مجرد احداث تاريخيه جافه*


*الاخت الفاضلة سابرينا اسف علي تاخري في الرد
احمد الله ان اعجبك الموضوع و هكذا يجب ان يكتب التاريخ
دمتي بالف خير 
و شاكر لك المداخلة الطيبة*

----------


## جوليا

تعجز الكلمات عن وصف الموضوع

رائع جدا ومعلومات قيمة

شكرا على موضوعك ومجهودك

ولي اضافة بالنسبة

سنموت.. 

ولد سنموت في عائلة متواضعة، من أرمنت، 

حمل العديد من الألقاب منها: "متولي ضياع آمون، وآمر شئون القصر الملكي، وأمين ملك مصر العليا والسفلى".

ويقال إنه من الممكن أن يكون قد توفي في العام السادس عشر من حكم حتشبسوت.

----------


## ahmssobh

*[frame="7 80"]الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 
لكم جزيل الشكر ليس على الموضوع فحسب بل على السرد أيضا
فلقد تعددت الارآء فعلا حول حتشبسوت ومهندسها و أعتبر أنه ما سطرت يداك أفضل رأيت ..[/frame]*

----------


## أنفـــــال

جميلة اوي القصة دي  :: 
سعدت بمعرفتك يا حتشبسوت ..  :: 
و شكراً لابن طيبة .

----------


## ابن طيبة

> تعجز الكلمات عن وصف الموضوع
> 
> رائع جدا ومعلومات قيمة
> 
> شكرا على موضوعك ومجهودك
> 
> ولي اضافة بالنسبة
> 
> سنموت.. 
> ...


*اهلا بعودتك اختي الفاضلة جوليا
شكرا لك علي المداخلة الطيبة
دمتي بخير*

----------


## saladino

[frame="1 80"]*

شكرا لابن طيبة على الطرح الجميل للموضوع
اضيف بعض المقتطفات التالية




كانت الملكة حتشبسوت أشهر امرأة حكمت مصر القديمة. 

وهذه الرأس هى جزء من تمثال كان يصور الملكة في هيئة الرب أوزوريس، وهو يعد قطعة فريدة من نحت الأسرة الثامنة عشرة. 

أما الرأس المنحوتة من حجر جيري ملون، فيحمل ملامح الأنثى الواضحة، حواجب لينة الانحناء، وعينين كحيلتين، مع خط ممتد للكحل، وأنف معقوف، وخدين ممتلئين، وفم رشيق.


الأبعاد

 العرض ٥٥ سم  .. الارتفاع ٦١ سم 
[line]




تمثال من الحجر الجيري المقسّى لحتشپسوت في متحف المتروبوليتان. التمثال انتج بدون الذقن المستعارة التقليدية، إلا أنه يحتفظ بباقي رموز السلطة الفرعونية; the الحية الملكية— الواضح إزالتها — و الخات رداء الرأس
[line]



الإسم الأصلي: حـتشـپسوت 
ويعني: أميز النساء، بفضل أمون

الاسم الملكي بالعربية= ماعت كا رع ويعني: العدل هو روح رع. والاسم الأصلي بالعربية=حـتشـپسوت ويعني: أميز النساء، بفضل أمون

[line]



[line]

كان والدها يتمنى أن تكون ذكرا لكي يرث عرش مصر، لذا فقد ضاقت بأنوثتها و كانت قاسية فى بعض الأحيان على أترابها فى القصر. أمها هى الملكة "أحموس"زوجة الملك"تحتمس الأول"، وتوفيت أمها التى كانت شرعية ارتقاء العرش بالنسبة للملك مستمدة منها فهو لم يكن من دم ملكى، فأشار كهنة آمون على الملك بالتنازل عن العرش لابنته ذات الخمسة عشرة ربيعا ليكون بامكانهم التحكم فيها.


كان من المفترض أن تتزوج حتشبسوت من رجل تجرى في عروقه الدماء الملكية خاصة بعد ارتفاع الأصوات التى تنادى بملك يواصل الحروب التي بدأها والدها، و كانت هذه المواصفات تنطبق على أخيها الطفل غير الشرعى "تحتمس الثانى" الذى أنجبه الملك من "مونتفريت"إحدى محظياته، فتزوجته!
وفى يوم تنصيبها على العرش ارتدت حتشبسوت قميصا فضفاضا من الكتان الخشن، ومن فوقه صديرية، وزينت نفسها بلحية كالذكور، فبدت كفرعون حقيقي. 



وكانت مشاركة "تحتمس الثاني" في الحكم صورية، فهي التى كانت تأمر وتنهى في أمور البلاد لفترة طويلة عم فيها الرخاء و السلام، حيث قامت بإرسال الرحلات التجارية إلى بلاد العالم القديم ومنها بلاد "بونت".
ولكن عقب فترة دعت الحاجة لزوجها لإخماد ثورة بلاد كوش بالنوبة فنجح فى حملته وعاد منتصرا، وبعد فترة مات؛ فتجددت مأساة حق الوراثة الشرعي، فهي لم تنجب سوى ابنتين، إلا أن زوجها قد أنجب طفلا من إحدى محظياته كان عمره تسع سنوات عندما مات والده، وكان يكره زوجة أبيه "حتشبسوت" فاستغله خصومها ونجحوا في أن يرفعوه إلى العرش بجانبها تحت اسم "تحتمس الثالث".



في ذلك الوقت كانت حتشبسوت متحكمة في مقاليد الحكم، فنسبت نفسها إلى الإله آمون، وجعلت مهندسها المعماري "سننموت" يبني لها الآثار الفخمة تكريماً لآمون، ولاسيما معبدها بالدير البحري حيث كانوا يحتفلون بذكرى ميلاد هذه الملكة.



ولكن مع مرور الوقت فرض عليها تحتمس الثالث رقابة صارمة، إلى أن وضع لها السم في الطعام لكي يستأثر بالعرش لنفسه.
عقب موت حتشبسوت، حاول تحتمس الثالث أن يمحو ذكراها واسمها، فلا يوجد بمعبد الدير البحري إلا قليل من الأماكن التي لم يمح منها اسم هذه الملكة، ولم يبق أي تمثال لها سليماً، وقد كان عمله هذا وليد حقد عائلي شخصي، وليس رد فعل سياسي ضد امرأة تبوأت مكانه في الدولة، كما يقال أحياناً.* [/frame]

----------


## عمرو صالح

*اخي المحترم ابن طيبة 
موضوع قيم  قمت بنسخه للإنفراد به ودراسته بهدوء 
شكرا على المجهود الرائع للتعريف بتاريخ مصر الحافل*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *[frame="7 80"]الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 
> لكم جزيل الشكر ليس على الموضوع فحسب بل على السرد أيضا
> فلقد تعددت الارآء فعلا حول حتشبسوت ومهندسها و أعتبر أنه ما سطرت يداك أفضل رأيت ..[/frame]*


*الاخ الفاضل ahmssobh
شاكر لك مرورك الكريم
اسف علي التاخير في الرد
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## الفرعون المغرد

الاخ العزيز
 ابن اشهر قطعة من ارض الكنانة 
سلمت يداك على هذه الموضوعات التى تبث الحماس والشجاعة والقوة فى نفوس كل محبى هذا البلد العظيم
ولقد احسنت باختيارك لواحدة من بين مجموعة نساء حكمن مصر فى التاريخ القديم 
فهى معشوقة الكثيرين وخاصة من الشباب 
تحياتى

----------


## الفتى الطائر

حتشبسوت ملكه بمعنى الكلمه ...شكرا على الموضوع الجميل

----------

